# Art of My High Fantasy Character



## CirdanLinweilin (May 20, 2020)

If you ever wondered what Ciara would look like; look no further!







I call this art:_ "The Temptation"_ by Edward P.J. Stephenson

Enjoy!

CL


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2020)

Wow, it looks amazing!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> Wow, it looks amazing!


Thank you so much! The artist did a good job.


CL


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Thank you so much! The artist did a good job.
> 
> 
> CL



It is for book or fanfiction?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> It is for book or fanfiction?


My Original High Fantasy.

CL


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> My Original High Fantasy.
> 
> CL


I'm afraid I don't understand it


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand it


Meaning, one I'm coming up with myself, world, characters, and all.



CL


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Meaning, one I'm coming up with myself, world, characters, and all.
> 
> 
> 
> CL


Oh, then I get it


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> Oh, then I get it






CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 22, 2020)

Awesome CL! You are soooooo talented.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Ithilethiel said:


> Awesome CL! You are soooooo talented.


Oh, I didn't do this. No chance. XD, a friend did.


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 22, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Oh, I didn't do this. No chance. XD, a friend did.
> 
> 
> CL


Lol it's awesome. Your friend is very talented and so are you! 😁


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2020)

Ithilethiel said:


> Lol it's awesome. You're friend is very talented and so are you! 😁


Thank you!!



CL


----------

